# 19 arrested in Northern California drug bust



## NorCalHal

SAN FRANCISCOThe owners of two Northern California indoor gardening stores were arrested by federal drug agents on Wednesday after authorities conducted a year-long investigation they said showed the hydroponic equipment shops were at the center of a large marijuana trafficking operation. 
Steven Ortega Sr. and his wife, Marla Ortega, of Byron, are accused along with their two adult sons of cultivating and selling large amounts of marijuana by furnishing growers with equipment and sometimes start-up funds from their Growers Choice Hydroponics stores in return for a share of the pot proceeds. 
As part of what was termed "Operation Disco Dazed," teams of federal agents and local police seized a little more than 3,600 marijuana plants, nearly 100 pounds of processed marijuana, dozens of guns, a grenade launcher and other items during raids at 14 residential and commercial properties, Drug Enforcement Agency spokeswoman Casey Rettig said. 
Growers Choice has store locations in Tracy, Hayward and Modesto. The homes, warehouses and businesses where DEA agents maintain the pot was being grown and sold are located in Tracy, Rio Vista, Fresno, Salida, Mountain House and Patterson. According to a search and arrest warrant affidavit, federal officials built their case using informants, intercepted telephone calls, electricity records and surveillance. Much of the marijuana grown as part of the operation was sold on the street in Los Angeles or shipped out of state, the affidavit states. 
The owners of the two stores, Steven Ortega Sr. and Marla Ortega, appeared in court Wednesday along with the 17 other suspects, but none entered a plea. No one answered the telephone numbers listed for the three Growers Choice stores, and The Associated Press could not locate current phone listings for the Ortegas.







One of my local hydro stores. Looks like Stevie got a little big for his britches.


----------



## Roddy

*a grenade launcher * 

WOW

*intercepted telephone calls, electricity records *

OUCH!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

*..."teams of federal agents and local police seized a little more than 3,600 marijuana plants, nearly 100 pounds of processed marijuana...."*

*..."Much of the marijuana grown as part of the operation was sold on the street in Los Angeles or shipped out of state, the affidavit states..."*

IMO, these people are just drug dealers, not much different than any other street dealer.  And rather greedy at that.


----------



## tcbud

Sorry to hear this Hal.

Hope you and yours are alright.


----------



## Roddy

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Hemp Goddess again.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Yep these are the type ppl that make MMJ look bad to other states trying to legalize MMJ


----------



## White Owl

WOW! I knew the fed's are here in Cali because several friends of friends actually got a letter this year from Tulare & Fresno county sheriffs telling them NOT to plant a crop at all!!! Not sure they are going to listen because they all think it's a joke & their Medical REFERAL covers them!! FOOLS I SAY!!!
Let's just take it back to the basics 6/12.


----------



## 7greeneyes

okay...where do I find a grenade launcher? I need one of those to get rid of my pine-cone throwing squirrels :rofl:


----------



## pcduck

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> okay...where do I find a grenade launcher? I need one of those to get rid of my pine-cone throwing squirrels :rofl:




Google is your friend

combatsportsupply.com/salemadbullagxgrenadelauncher.aspx

That should take care of them pesky squirrels


----------



## 7greeneyes

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettt:aok:! Lock n' load. Those verminous basties are goin down...:rofl:


----------



## Kushluvr

the same thing happen up here in washington not long ago......except its the asian gangs here..opening shops and lighting up houses!


----------



## getnasty

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Yep these are the type ppl that make MMJ look bad to other states trying to legalize MMJ


AKA Perception.


----------



## Roddy

*teams of federal agents and local police seized a little more than 3,600 marijuana plants, nearly 100 pounds of processed marijuana, dozens of guns, a grenade launcher and other items during raids at 14 residential and commercial properties, Drug Enforcement Agency spokeswoman Casey Rettig said.*

Might be innocent, may not be nearly enough evidence....but 100 pounds, 3600 plants...not a normal street dealer I've EVER heard of! We won't even worry about the grenade launcher, the guy could be a collector....but I bet top dollar the LEO will mention it. 

*Much of the marijuana grown as part of the operation was sold on the street in Los Angeles or shipped out of state, the affidavit states. *

Although I've not seen anyone in this story hiding behind the MMJ defense, these guys weren't just helping out their friends and family, that's a certainty!


----------



## Roddy

*100 pounds between 19 people at 14 different properties works out at an average of just over 7 pounds per person. 3600 plants between 14 properties is an average of 257 plants. * 

Well over any MMJ legal limits, that's a lot of pot in most people's standards.

*For all we know the grenade launcher is a &#8220;decommissioned&#8221; WW2 collectors item. *

Doesn't matter if it's rusted and broke, that and the other guns will be brought up, no doubt about it whatsoever.

*Do you consider Ed Rosenthal to be a &#8220;Drug dealer&#8221; despite his conviction ?*

Convicted of said, at that....what would you call him? Of course, that's just one thing one would call him, I'd bet he'd not like to be called late for supper, though!

*Of the 14 people arrested, how many were &#8220;caregrowers&#8221; and or part of &#8220;collectives&#8221; ?*

You can all but BET that, if these people had cards and were hiding behind them, it would have been mentioned....no SCREAMED about in the article. Fdes, LEO....no chance they'd miss an opportunity to roll out the propaganda and perception machines.

Face it, some people are in this merely for the money....


----------



## Roddy

multifarious said:
			
		

> MMJ can't be used as a defense in a Federal case
> 
> 
> whats the foundation of  "that's a certainty!"




the amount? "that's a certainty" regards to the amounts. My mention of MMJ is merely to the comment that it makes MMJ look bad, it's not been stated they're trying to use MMJ as a defense. It DOES make all MJ use look bad.....


----------



## Roddy

And yes, Multi, we all know they love to drive up the numbers, count cuttings and such in the total etc.....mainly for making their cases stronger, but it does lend to the perception issues!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Yes just like I was(don't sell anymore) Ed (Ed was growing and selling way before medical marijuana came to be) and anyone that sells marijuana is a drug dealer by the laws in *MOST* Countries. A drug, broadly speaking, is any substance that, when absorbed into the body of a living organism, alters normal bodily function.


----------



## benevolence6gc

I believe if no one was really harmed in any specific instance then they should be let go. 2nd amendment exists for a reason. I'd much rather have a bunch of people like this doing business than another cigarette company like RJ Reynolds or Philip Morris. Because at the end of the day I see no major difference.


----------



## Menimeth

I know we only have the story the police gave to the reporters, and the police will lie to anyone if it will get them what they want, they have said as much, but the people who got busted are mostly to blame because they diden't do it right, and follow the state laws to the letter. It is a brave new world compaired to the 70s, 80s, and 90s, and Marijuana is more widely excepted by the people of this country than it has been since congress started the lie 70+ years ago, but it has not yet reached a point where the majority of the people realize the benifits that MJ offers, and in so doing, realize that the Mj laws were really just a lie to begin with.


----------



## NorCalHal

Roddy said:
			
		

> You can all but BET that, if these people had cards and were hiding behind them, it would have been mentioned....no SCREAMED about in the article. Fdes, LEO....no chance they'd miss an opportunity to roll out the propaganda and perception machines.


 
I love assumptions, that is why I posted this.

I know these folks personally. Many Years. Many Stories. I watched it all start...and fail. haha.

First thing, DUH..they ALL had thier MMJ paperwork for one thing. No mention at all in the raids. Think about it folks, it was strickly a Federal Raid...they are not  going to mention MMJ defense at all.
Now, don't get me wrong at all. Steve was shady for sure. I watched him come up and the way he did biz was full nOOb.

What the Feds claim is true, absolutly. He was blowin' up everyone and anyone....that was his downfall. Greed.
If you look at the others arrested, there were mostly 20 somethings, friends of his 25 y/o kid.

He is str8 cooked. There was an informant on the inside.

I LOVE your statements Multi, but he was dirty bro. The houses the ran all had power stolen, another item not in the paper.

Now, if Steve had not involved guns and stealing power, he would have been following State Law. That is why he was arrested by Federal agencies. With the right MMJ paperwork, you can grow up to 500 plants per spot. Federally, you can't grow any.

The way they put together the case is under federal umbrella. They are cooked. Most of the charges carrry mandatory minimums of 20+ years.

Now, I am not defending Steve, as he had it coming. Plain stupid, that is why I never had any dealings with him. I am fortunate and have not talked to him personally in a couple of years...THANK GOD.

If you think this is an isolated incident, you are being nieve. I am willing to bet my house that there are more then a few hydro stores doing similar things in ALL medical States. Believe that.


----------



## Roddy

* I find it very saddening when people judge others so freely while not having full knowledge of the facts, however damning the "presented" evidence may be.*

You are right, we are assuming these people are guilty. When a fed law enforcement group throws a year into an investigation, makes a big arrest and such....they'd either better be right or they're gonna lose more credibility. Glad to see we/they got it right! 

What I find funny is how people keep assuming that, because I take stock in some of what's printed, I believe everything I read. Hardly. I can, however, form opinion and come up with my own thoughts on the situation. As I said above, the feds took a year to make the busts and I read much more info that helps me realize it wasn't some kind of "Barney Fife" investigation....several houses were busted, meaning they had intelligence on those other buildings, for example. Yes, I did assume the worst about the suspects in question, but I didn't just blindly read and believe the story word for word.


----------



## Roddy

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I love assumptions, that is why I posted this.



No assumption, the statement speaks for itself. No mention because there's no chance for the defense. Good deal, but I'm betting that there will be an attempt to smear (link) MMJ and this bust by the feds, now that we know they did have the cards!

*If you think this is an isolated incident, you are being nieve. I am willing to bet my house that there are more then a few hydro stores doing similar things in ALL medical States. Believe that.
*

Oh, you know I do!


THANKS for the info, Hal!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Money, and Guns thats what the feds where after the Pot was a way in. the Feds have a thing for taking peoples guns money buisness land and rights.. :hubba: ..i bet people in their op where involved or had links to harder criminals too.. like selling the crop to a ice dealer and out of state traffickers.. anyways.. bummer they got themself caught but Karmas a ***** and i think Karma came back to get these people for being GREEDY.. They should have kept it legal..  I mean they are in Cali.. All growers have to ask themself this question at some point.. How much is enough??? just my 02


Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## ozzydiodude

With the Feds when they come making their arrest they got you, because they have done been watching and giving you enough rope to hang yourself.


----------



## Roddy

multifarious said:
			
		

> ~Roddy
> 
> you certainly have not got it right
> 
> 
> If I ever end up in court, State or Federal, I hope your not a member of the jury with your prejudice




 You assume I'm prejudiced...you assume many things about me because of your perceptions, please tell me who's prejudiced here?


----------



## Roddy

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> With the Feds when they come making their arrest they got you, because they have done been watching and giving you enough rope to hang yourself.



Exactly, my friend! They didn't spend a year standing around the water cooler and hoping info would come in....


----------



## Roddy

multifarious said:
			
		

> Roddy
> 
> I haven't assumed anything
> 
> You have proved your own prejudice
> 
> Next you'll be telling me that the Feds, Leo or informants never lie, falsify or tamper with evidence or witness statements and why should we bother with the huge costs involved in a court case, just because the evidence looks conclusive.
> 
> Do convictions never get overturned ?
> 
> Should we abolish trail by jury ?
> 
> The time and money spent gathering evidence leading to an arrest and criminal trial is immaterial until a jury makes a decision of guilty or not guilty




More assumptions....and really, if you assume these, you can't be taken very seriously.

I will, however tell you to go ahead and read my previous posts again, as that does tell what I am saying to you. Not being a jerk, no snide intent, just telling you how I arrived at my opinion. btw, we're NOT in a court of law, I am allowed to form an opinion, which is what I've stated here.


----------



## Roddy

:rofl: Again, can't really take ya too serious. What are you trying to argue?


----------



## Roddy

Again, you may not realize....not a courtroom here. I'm more than certain they'll get they're day in court.


----------



## Roddy

Sent a PM to ya Multi and am bowing out of here, I invite anyone who wishes to read my previous posts if wondering what brought me to here.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Bejezzus i thought this place was a courtroom.
Lol
T4


----------



## 7greeneyes

HEAR YE HEAR YE, it is declared we should  :chillpill: the fudge out and roast a communal :joint: holy moly Save me jeebus!! :rofl:


----------



## Hick

I object!... err I make a motion .. err may I approach the bench.. 
err anyone old enough to remember "Bailiff whack his peepee"


----------



## 7greeneyes

:rofl: 

hick: say Whuuhhh???


----------



## Hick

Chech n Chong 1972 album "Trippin in court"..


----------



## 7greeneyes

ahhhh.... i see said the blind man...love me some cheech n' chong...:aok:


----------



## Roddy

Hick said:
			
		

> I object!... err I make a motion .. err may I approach the bench..
> err anyone old enough to remember "Bailiff whack his peepee"



Just barely, but yes!! :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

Thought u said you were done with the thread Roddy?


----------



## ston-loc

:rofl:


----------



## Roddy

Just the crap that was going with it!


----------



## ozzydiodude

You can bet facing 20+yrs, all of their sphincters are so tight you can't drive a toothpick in with a sledgehammer


----------



## Menimeth

If history has tought us anything, it is that being innocent or guility of the crime your charged with does not matter. What matters is weather the DA can convict you with the evidence they have collected, and more often than not, the DA wins. JMO


----------



## NorCalHal

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> With the Feds when they come making their arrest they got you, because they have done been watching and giving you enough rope to hang yourself.


 
They made MANY nooses for sure. Now, I aint defending them at all. IMO, they are guilty of everything they are being chraged with...FEDERALLY.
Stupidity, not so much greediness, was thier downfall. Guns,stealing power and shipping out of state are the big ones. Besides those major items, the grows and weight are all legal in State Law. They will not however be able to even mention MMJ in Fed court, so they are cooked, to say the least. They have all bailed out and have teams of lawyers on hand.
Still going down, and doing time for sure. I am sure many of them will turn on each other also.
IMO, they got what they deserved.


----------



## NorCalHal

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> With the Feds when they come making their arrest they got you, because they have done been watching and giving you enough rope to hang yourself.


 
They made MANY nooses for sure. Now, I aint defending them at all. IMO, they are guilty of everything they are being chraged with...FEDERALLY.
Stupidity, not so much greediness, was thier downfall. Guns,stealing power and shipping out of state are the big ones. Besides those major items, the grows and weight are all legal in State Law. They will not however be able to even mention MMJ in Fed court, so they are cooked, to say the least. They have all bailed out and have teams of lawyers on hand.
Still going down, and doing time for sure. I am sure many of them will turn on each other also.
IMO, they got what they deserved.


----------



## Roddy

Do you know what got the feds watching them to begin with, Hal?

*Still going down, and doing time for sure. I am sure many of them will turn on each other also.*

Yeah, sad statement....but undoubtedly the truth! Not that it'll help any of them.

Also wanted to add, glad they haven't tried to claim MMJ (not that it'd help, but desperation breeds bad moves), but I am left wondering why anyone legal under state laws would do things to get such attention. Stay under the radar, for crying out loud!


----------



## ozzydiodude

All we can say about this bunch is "A fool and their freedom will soon be parted"


----------



## Irish

this where you get you're pee pee whacked, or do i need to take a number?:hubba:  

they shoulda packed the grenade launcher with bud, then they coulda claimed it was a smoking device?!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Irish said:
			
		

> this where you get you're pee pee whacked, or do i need to take a number?:hubba:
> 
> they shoulda packed the grenade launcher with bud, then they coulda claimed it was a smoking device?!


I love my bowl it matches the still


----------

